# someone write code to sync Entourage tasks to Exchange server?



## mlevin77 (Oct 5, 2008)

Entourage still doesn't sync tasks to Exchange server... Does anyone want to make some money making this work? I'd be willing to pay someone a per-project fee to write something that would integrate with my Entourage and upload Tasks to the exchange server. How hard would this be? I bet lots of people would like this to work...

Mike


----------



## mac_newbie09 (Jan 21, 2009)

Its now supported in the Entourage Beta:

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/itpros/entourage-ews.mspx


----------



## robyn1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything for us people on 2004?


----------



## ora (Nov 9, 2009)

Doubt it, exchange server integration was one of the major selling points for 2008.


----------

